# I arrived late for pickup and was kick out



## Raysmeath (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello people, need advice if anyone has information on this.

I arrived 5mins late for pickup at HOU1 in Houston, because 59 was filled with traffic. I lost the delivery, and since then I haven't been able to get any open blocks. It's been a week now and I messaged the customer service, got no response.

Am I blacklisted already??


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

From what i've read and been told they will "sometimes" give you a "penalty". Maybe a few days with "NO BLOCKS FOR YOU" punishment! 
Another ridiculous thing. If you tried to get there on time but couldn't not much you can do about and it happens with any job. I can see them giving a penalty if you just don't show up.
Like all info here....take what is said with "caution" as with most it's just a guess on what is happening. 


I've read in the other forum that things have slowed in Texas. I'm guessing it's happening everywhere and could be part of the problem as well.


----------



## Electricifier (Dec 1, 2015)

Dispatchers can manually log you in if you arrived late, and you have a valid reason. At least they can at our warehouse, Austin - Prime Now


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Raysmeath said:


> Hello people, need advice if anyone has information on this.
> 
> I arrived 5mins late for pickup at HOU1 in Houston, because 59 was filled with traffic. I lost the delivery, and since then I haven't been able to get any open blocks. It's been a week now and I messaged the customer service, got no response.
> 
> Am I blacklisted already??


If you explained to the staff why you were late, I doubt they would already deactivate you. Support is notoriously slow to respond, as well.
As far as blocks go, we've all had problems getting them recently -- and it's b/c business is slow. It'll pick up again come holiday shopping season.


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't think it's slow. I believe they switch to focusing on contractors, and independent contractors that have a Van.
Someone posted bout this, but then I saw it for myself yesterday. So many Vans, then I saw this one guy with his own big ass van...lol
Today some lady delivered to me in her own old van, she was complaining about getting letters from amazon saying a customer didn't get their package, and she felt she was being blacklisted herself. I told her she shouldn't worry about it as much...


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

I posted the ad from craigslist whereas Ft Worth is hiring people with vans to deliver 60-90 packages a day. 

That's messed up if Dallas is going to incorporate that same philosophy. A good thing doesn't last forever.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

You can always hit "I've arrived" and "scan packages" as you sit in line, I believe that will check you in.

g


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

cynamin said:


> I posted the ad from craigslist whereas Ft Worth is hiring people with vans to deliver 60-90 packages a day.
> 
> That's messed up if Dallas is going to incorporate that same philosophy. A good thing doesn't last forever.


Yeah, I was talking about your post. I noticed for myself. I think they have always had them contractors, but not in the number I saw yesterday. It was crazy. Then people coming with there own vans.
Before when I would notice them, I thought they were people moving packages between pickup locations. Your post made me examine them alittle more. Then the light bulb went off!
That's the things, for as many packages you see at the warehouse, I would wonder why I didn't see so many blocks from the night before. Now I think I know why...


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

I think for all the complaining we did, about distance and gas, messed up blocks/routes. Not being able to get blocks at 10PM. Wanting to deliver in locations closer to home. Folks cancelling to close to the block. Instead of Amazon trying to work with us, I think they decide to try the contractor route, instead of the "independent" contractor. While I know they have had contractors before the flex program, it looks like they went on a hiring spree lately...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> You can always hit "I've arrived" and "scan packages" as you sit in line, I believe that will check you in.
> 
> g


This is the key. My first time I waited but as mentioned above a warehouse member can log you in, you refresh your app and bam you're good to go.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I have never been late for a pickup, but I was once 30 minutes early (well, 45 if you use the actual start time)-- the parking lot was full of carts, only a few cars and I asked if they could check me in early. "Nope, no way to do that." So I went and got a drink and sat in my car for 30 minutes 

I suspect some cities are either trained better or have more capabilities than others. I often read about issues I do/don't have and think "that's not how they do it here!"

g


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

When I started Prime Now in Houston last year they used a third party courier service that used vans like this. They would take larger loads/routes and prime now drivers took whatever was left. After a few months they ended up nixing the courier service and started using prime now people exclusively. Maybe they are rethinking the strategy now or trying it again in some places? Not sure but if you're seeing vans, a large chunk of the deliveries are gonna go to them.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

They can at Phx also, but then you'll get an email saying that you forfeited your block. This happened to me while I was waiting in line to get my packages assigned. I accidentally forgot to check in and then I wasnt able to, because I was late, so the supervisor overrode it for me.


----------

